
Show HN: Static Analysis Tool for Dockerfiles in Haskell - morgenkaffee
https://github.com/lukasmartinelli/hadolint
======
morgenkaffee
I can only encourage to use Haskell for such kinds of problems. This was my
first Haskell program and I was productive quite fast thanks to "Learn you a
Haskell" and the great Parsec library for parsing the Dockerfile.

If you are an experienced Haskeller I would be very glad if you look over the
project and problems in an issue. Because mostly I have no idea whether what I
am doing is idiomatic or not.

~~~
boothead
The code looks good. One thing you might want to consider is using applicative
style for parsing. So

    
    
      taggedImage :: Parser BaseImage
      taggedImage = do
        name <- many (noneOf ":")
        reservedOp ":"
        tag <- many (noneOf "\n")
        return $ TaggedImage name tag
    

Would end up something like:

    
    
      taggedImage :: Parser BaseImage
      taggedImage = TaggedImage <$> (many (noneOf "\n") <* reservedOp ":")
                                <*> (many (noneOf "\n")

------
dominotw
i would be nice to make codeclimate engine out of this.
[https://docs.codeclimate.com/docs/list-of-
engines](https://docs.codeclimate.com/docs/list-of-engines)

